# هل يوجد كلية الميكاترونكس في سوريا



## ab12oode (21 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 

طلب اريد ان ادرس الميكاترونكس وانا من سوريا فكيف


----------



## ab12oode (22 نوفمبر 2006)

طيب بي والا مابي


----------



## طارق العمري (7 أبريل 2008)

يمكنك يا اخي ان تدرس الميكاترونكس في الاردن فالمسافة قريبة والتخصص متوفر في اكثر من جامعة..........ومرحبا بك


----------



## طارق العمري (7 أبريل 2008)

يمكنك يا اخي ان تدرس الميكاترونكس في الاردن:1: فالمسافة قريبة والتخصص متوفر في اكثر من جامعة:67:


----------



## طاقة (28 يوليو 2008)

اخ عبودي في كلية ميكاترونيكس بجامعة تشرين


----------



## منار يازجي (31 يوليو 2008)

العام الماضي تم افتتاح قسم الميكاترونيكس في كلية الهندسة الكهربائية والالكترونية بجامعة حلب


----------



## super power (24 فبراير 2010)

بإمكانك أن درس هندسة الميكاترونيكس في سوريا في جامعة حلب أو جامعة البعث أو جامعة تشرين و مرحبا بك في سوريا :77:​


----------



## just_fhamy (28 فبراير 2010)

اخي أنا بدرس بجامعة تشرين اختصاص ميكاترونيك

والاختصاص موجود بكل الجامعات ما عدا جامعة تشرين


----------



## kako22 (1 مارس 2010)

thanx


----------



## أحمد طباخ (3 مارس 2010)

بس مش موجود بدمشق


----------



## محمدحسكل (3 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
يوجد قسم هندسة الميكاترونيكس في جامعة حلب في كلية الهندسة الكهربائية والإلكترونية


----------



## meMorad (12 مارس 2010)

just_fhamy قال:


> اخي أنا بدرس بجامعة تشرين اختصاص ميكاترونيك
> 
> والاختصاص موجود بكل الجامعات ما عدا جامعة تشرين


  هالجملة فيها شي من التراث الحمصي .......... 
على فكرة أنا عم بدرس هندسة ميكاترونكس في جامعة حمص 
وعم فكر بالانتقال إلى اللاذقية جامعة تشرين 
والفرع في سوريا بدء في اللاذقية ثم حمص و حلب فقط 
وتحياتي ألك حبيبنا ........


----------



## عدنان كنعان (22 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم لو سمحتو سؤال وبتمنى تجاوبوني

أنا طالب ثالث ثانوي وعم ادرس بالسعودية سوري الجنسية حابب أعرف كم معدل هنسة الميكاترونيكس بسوريا

بالنسبة للي حاصل على الشهادة من خارج القطر

تكفون ردوا عليي والله مخي بلش يفتل وماعم أعرف وين بدي سجل هالفرع :18:

شوي تانية بفتل الكرة الأرضية كلياتها :86:

أرجو ان تفيدوني أفادكم الله​


----------



## عدنان كنعان (9 يونيو 2010)

مرحبا أخواني 

رجاء مافي حدا راضي يفيدني بمعلومة ولوووووووو .............


----------



## super power (23 يونيو 2010)

أصدقائي كما ذكرت سابقا الإختصاص في سوريا موجود في جامعة تشرين و حلب و حمص فقط
:70:​


----------



## super power (23 يونيو 2010)

خلص أخي كنعان أنا عم أدرس ميكاترونيك بتشرين و رح حاول ساعدك 
:56:​


----------



## issa-elceng1990 (18 يوليو 2010)

*أهلا فيك*

أخي أنا بدرس ميكاترونيك بحلب وأنا سنة تانية


----------



## الاعصم (28 يوليو 2010)

انبسط
ستدرس بسوريا


----------

